# Savage mod 67 for home defense? *Update*



## TJay (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a Savage Mod 67 pump action shotgun that I want to convert to a home defense shotgun.  I have done a little bit of research and found there is very little after market (virtually none that I can find) accessories for the 67 and that's not really a big deal for me.  It currently has a 30" full choke barrel with a 2 3/4 or 3" chamber.  Can anyone recommend someone to cut the barrel for me?  And what about a sight, would a simple bead suffice or is there something else that would be better?  Thanks!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 3, 2019)

There are a number of YouTube videos on cutting the barrel yourself. I haven't done it but looks pretty straight forward.
Front bead sight will work just fine or there are a number of fiber optic options that would be better. Tru Glo has several options.
Should also consider a light and mounting system so you can see whats going bump in the night.
You are probably better off there aren't lot of accessories available. It becomes addicting and you end up with a lot of unnecessary stuff


----------



## TJay (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks Walt.  The whole idea is to have a good serviceable weapon without sinking a lot of cash into the project.  The sight and light mount would be about the only things that I can think of that will require some cash.  I like the Truglo clamp on sight is nice and the XS big dot is really nice but a little pricey. Just trying to get some ideas before I dive in.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Something else worth considering is a ammo side saddle. Ever going to need more ammo? Probably not but...….  this way you have it right on your weapon with you.
I have this type on mine but theres lots of options -


----------



## smokey30725 (Jan 3, 2019)

Walt is right about a side saddle. You can also have the stock carrier for another 5 rounds. One thing I found that doesn't work is to mount one of those bandolier slings that hold something like 25 rounds. Every time I shouldered the gun, it would sway back and forth due to the weight of the shells. I figured 6 in the gun, 6 on the side, and 5 on the stock would pretty much handle anything I needed to handle.


----------



## TJay (Jan 18, 2019)

Ok here's the finished product.  Cut barrel to 18 1/2" and applied a clamp on type fiber optic bead from Truglo.  Also applied some Talon grip tape to the stamped on checkering.  The target represents one round of no. 4 buck from around ten yards.  The sight and tape came to about $30.  I'm happy with the results! 
Also I made a mistake on the model of this shotgun it is a Savage Model 77H, not a 67.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 19, 2019)

The best shooting shotgun I ever owned was a 67 12ga mod choke. It fit me so well I was afraid to sand and refinish the stock. I killed literally 100s of black starlings with that gun.

In an ironic note, where I killed all those starlings is now a school in Mableton , in other words, a gun free zone !! Back then it was a motorcycle shop


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Awesome!
Did you end up cutting the barrel yourself? If so, any tips or was it pretty straight forward?
Great to see an older shotgun get a whole new life/purpose. Should serve you well!
And that looks like a pretty lethal pattern with #4B. That's what I have in mine.


----------



## TJay (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks Walt! A friend of mine has a vertical hacksaw and we used that but there are lots of vids on youtube that show folks using all manner of tools to cut them off including a plain old hacksaw.  Next step for mine is to figure out some way to attach a light.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 20, 2019)

I've cut a few shotgun barrels myself, with a hacksaw.

I also like to have a shorter than normal butt stock on a CQB gun.
More like a 12.5" or 13" length of pull, from trigger to butt plate, than the 14" or 14.5" that most full sized rifles and shotguns have.

Also, a sticky rubber butt pad can hang up on your shirt when you try to throw it to your shoulder in an emergency / panic.
I prefer a hard plastic or metal butt plate. Checkering is fine-- even new and unworn metal checkered butt plates are not as "sticky" to clothing as rubber is.
Yeah, a hard butt plate makes the gun less comfy to shoot. Oh, well.
I deal with it. Since I may only practice with full-power loads in the shotgun maybe 25 rounds a year, it's not that bad.  Most of my practice shooting is cheap #7.5 birdshot.


----------

